# Oldies but Goodies



## BigBear (Jun 30, 2009)

My first attempt at posting pics.

PT92 AF (1986) and 689 (1989) fresh from the range.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice...classical beauty.


----------

